#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 一場炫麗的奇幻冒險《卜多力的一生》

## 幼恩

:wuffer_howl: 大家好我是幼恩
今天想跟大家推薦這部卜多力的一生
本人很喜歡關於奇幻冒險類的題材
主人公卜多力在遇到問題時如何去面對
廢話不多說下面的網址 看過的回味一下沒看過的趕快去看吧
http://tw.iqiyi.com/v_19rrkf76sg.html

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝幼恩的分享 : 3

還沒看過的影片呢  往年的宿命就是必須會員分享了甚麼
自己也必須跟著看  才有辦法回應  一定會看的

不知道幼恩自己看了之後有沒有甚麼心得呢?

附帶一提  原本我心目中的正體中文已經 80% 的程度切換為簡體字了  看來小獸偶然發些文章可以讓我重拾新注音 XD

----------

